# TEASING ALERT: Syousin Knife Block Prototype



## pkjames (Jun 7, 2015)

Received a prototype recently: custom Syousin knife block, it would probably be the only knife block out there that holds *2x 300mm yanagi, 4x 270mm gyuto, and a chuka* at the same time, if it ever made its way to the manufacturing line. 



















Why I say it is only a "teasing" post?

Being constructed of solid timber, it weights a whopping 3.6KG without any packing material. Finally shipping weight would probably be something like 4 to 4.5KG, which means I will probably never introduce it to the market due to the prohibitive shipping cost:eyebrow:


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 7, 2015)

What if I can pick it up?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 7, 2015)

I really like the looks of it James. Just teleport one to me please!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2015)

3D Printing anyone?


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks awesome! The only block I have found that works is a vertical block by TheBoardSmith before he stopped making them. Non-knifenuts don't seem to required storage for as many big blades as we prefer.


----------



## Matus (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks nice, but where did the cleavers go?


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 7, 2015)

Build it and they will come .... 

The market is crying out for this, James (the market all the knife knuts are a part of, anyway

Very astute design and I hope you can make this a reality :doublethumbsup:


----------



## pkjames (Jun 7, 2015)

for some reason i can't see the pics now, maybe its my dodgy "100Mb" cable?
Anyway, I'd try to upload again.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 7, 2015)

Matus said:


> Looks nice, but where did the cleavers go?



look at the bottom of the 3rd pic, you can see a sugimoto handle sticking out, that is where the cleaver go. It hosts a full size 220mm cleaver.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 7, 2015)

looks great, and it is hard to find one to suit long and/or tall knives. But I do imagine shipping would be a killer.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 8, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> looks great, and it is hard to find one to suit long and/or tall knives. But I do imagine shipping would be a killer.



I can get them to AU at a reasonably cheap price, but still has no idea about how to get them to the states (where the bulk market is) with a reasonable final price. 
If I could ever find a solution, I can then commit to the MOQ and make things happen.


----------



## Matus (Jun 8, 2015)

This must be the first knife block I have ever seen that can accommodate a cleaver. Cool (and yes, I missed it when checking the photos) : )


----------



## CPD (Jun 8, 2015)

pkjames said:


> I can get them to AU at a reasonably cheap price, but still has no idea about how to get them to the states (where the bulk market is) with a reasonable final price.
> If I could ever find a solution, I can then commit to the MOQ and make things happen.



James, have an idea for you. Will send you a private message.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jun 8, 2015)

does it involve a US maker?

hope it doessssssssssssssssss


----------



## ziguiren (Jun 8, 2015)

Amazing... very good design. Attractive!!!


----------



## pkjames (Jun 8, 2015)

redisburning said:


> does it involve a US maker?
> 
> hope it doessssssssssssssssss



No it doesn't. The prototype was commissioned way before I have seen a broadsmith one. The stepped design (for handle separation and reducing overall size) was also an unique idea.
And as a Chinese, a cleaver slot is also a must, what make the block unique is, because of the stepped design, that cleaver slot could be used as a dual gyuto slot, as pic 4, making it more verstile.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 8, 2015)

Are there cheaper (and slower) shipping options available?


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 8, 2015)

The only issue i have with it is that i have 6 gyutos on rotation in mine plus a scanpan chef a couple of parers abd a bread knife. It just needs more capacity. Haha


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes please!


----------



## the_apprentice (Jun 29, 2015)

oh man... WANT!


----------



## rami_m (Jun 29, 2015)

James give us an update man.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 29, 2015)

rami_m said:


> James give us an update man.



+1


----------



## pkjames (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool, updates:

For AU: 10 are being shipped to me, they will become available by mid July (when I come back from Japan).
For US: Tipped by Seth (thanks mate!), I am working to get it Fulfilled By Amazon, bulk shipment to the US and FBA suppose to give many much cheaper domestic rates as well. This is my first attempt to get things listed and shipped to Amazon so fingers crossed. 
For EU: any tips? 

I am still aiming at US$100 sale price, and hopefully with FBA, it could mean $100 shipped for many in the US. 

J.


----------



## schanop (Jul 3, 2015)

I will take one. Or should I hog two for my new kitchen :yammer:


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 5, 2015)

Geez you want to limit yourself with only 2 Chanop?


----------



## Mute-on (Jul 5, 2015)

I would like two, too! 

One for stainless, one for carbon. 

Are we having a sign up, here?


----------



## pkjames (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, sort of, haha. I think 10 would be gone straightaway if both of you are getting 2.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 5, 2015)

Don't forget me James, I'm down for 2, but happy to start with 1 if there is a lot of demand.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 5, 2015)

yeah, sorted yours. 

worse case I will just ship more to AU and less to amazon. I have 30 in a logistic warehouse waiting to be dispatched


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 5, 2015)

If these are going to be available in the U.S. , I'd be in .


----------



## rami_m (Jul 5, 2015)

If they are 100$ each. I will take 2.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm in for one if a batch makes it to the US.


----------



## oldcookie (Jul 5, 2015)

I think we need to start a group buy for the Canadians on the forum.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 6, 2015)

I need one. How may I purchase.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Chicagohawkie said:


> I need one. How may I purchase.



will take a while for the US buyers, expecting late July to get things sorted out.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 9, 2015)

pkjames said:


> will take a while for the US buyers, expecting late July to get things sorted out.



Excellent, can you keep me posted when it becomes available. I don't want to miss out. I've been looking for something like this for a while now.

Thanks


----------



## schanop (Jul 23, 2015)

Got a delivery of this today. It is a pretty cool block, yanagiba and suji slots and chuka slot in particular.

BTW, I took delivery for only one, not two :clown:


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 21, 2015)

What is the wood species on these?
And what blade height will they accommodate?


----------



## schanop (Aug 21, 2015)

Chuka slot is 115 and that sugimoto is around 110. For the rest, slot is 55, and I could only get my Shig which is 54 in, but not Kato, nor Noborikoi Toyama which are a bit taller. However, for slighty thicker and taller knifes, it is easy to enlarge the entry to accommodate using file, chisel, osculating saw, or what you have at hand suitable for the task.


----------

